
Show HN: Directory of 300 companies doing social good - slaydmedia
http://www.goodgigs.app/companies
======
nof1
There should be a branding mark they can put on their products - like
"organic" or "cage free" -that helps people knew when buying that they are
supporting a company like this

~~~
slaydmedia
Yeh good idea. B Corps do have a mark via
[https://bcorporation.net/](https://bcorporation.net/), and these companies
are pretty active at promoting it. Not so much for social enterprises

